# maxtor 1TB Drive



## robla64 (Mar 25, 2008)

Frys.com has a 1TB drive on sale today. I was wondering if anyone has used this for an upgrade?
http://shop3.frys.com/product/5524820
The model # is L01F1000


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You do realize it is a SATA drive?


----------



## robla64 (Mar 25, 2008)

I should have said upgrade for an HD Tivo.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

robla64 said:


> I should have said upgrade for an HD Tivo.


There is an adapter that le's you use SATA in a PATA tivo...

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...ategory_ID=4&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=229


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Soapm said:


> There is an adapter that le's you use SATA in a PATA tivo...
> 
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...ategory_ID=4&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=229


Actually, that is not how they are marketing it at all. Read the description.

"...This product is ideal for use with the appropriate DIY boot CD or InstantCake for Series3 TiVo so that you may connect a standard Series3 hard drive (SATA) to a *PC with a standard IDE interface*."

Would maybe work though. Spike at mfslive.org has installed sata drives in a S2 Tivo.


----------



## Kaiyureboy (May 17, 2008)

I tried some possibilities ( etc.) but with no success.
____________________________________________________________________________________
Angelina Jolie Johnny Depp Al Pacino Brad Pitt site Robert De Niro


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I am using a Rosewill RC-203 from Newegg. Mines went in without any fight and has been working rock solid for about two weeks now. Changing the adapter to 1.5GB is the only adjustment I made. Looks like they have a RC-204 now...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812206002


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Soapm said:


> I am using a Rosewill RC-203 from Newegg. Mines went in without any fight and has been working rock solid for about two weeks now. Changing the adapter to 1.5GB is the only adjustment I made. Looks like they have a RC-204 now...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812206002


Which model Tivo do you have?

I am asking because that linked adapter actually looks like it is made to fit on the end of a PATA drive to use in a SATA device.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

S2 DT... 649 model...

Whoops!!! I just read the OP again and noticed they are trying to add a 1TB to a HD... My bad...


----------

